# Daisy is at the Bridge, she would have been 4 today, Happy Birthday Girl



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a very, very special GoldenGirl. My heart goes out to you for your loss. She is cancer free and playing with abandon until the day she is reunited with you. Bless you Sweet Daisy~Happy Birthday at the Bridge.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Beautiful tribute. Happy Birthday Daisy. You are much loved.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thinking of you and Daisy today. Prayers for yo both.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy will live on in your heart forever...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A beautiful tribute for a beautiful girl. She will be with you furever in your memories and heart.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute. She was a sweet sweet girl. My sympathies to you. But know she is waiting for you at the bridge and is more than likely playing with all of our dogs who have gone to the bridge that are waiting for us. I am so truly sorry for your loss. She will always be with you forever.

*Happy Birthday Sweet Daisy*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww what a great memorial to a beautiful zipper nosed girl. Her wonderful smile on her face put a lump in my throat. Enjoy your time at the Bridge sweet Daisy.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. She left too soon.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

What a wonderful triibute to a very beloved beautiful girl.
Happy Birthday to Sweet Daisy playing at the bridge
our thoughts are with you


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

My thoughts are with you. That was a beautiful and moving tribute.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Daisy was a beautiful girl & your tribute is beautiful. Life just isn't fair that some of the most beautiful and sweet leave this world way too soon. My thoughts are with you. Happy Birthday, sweet girl.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

We are so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, we know the pain you are going through and our thoughts are with you and your family. The video was a touching tribute, we can see she was loved dearly by you.

Tim & Melissa


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Bless Daisy at the bridge, playing with all our beautiful goldens who are there there. Lovely Tribute.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy was beautiful....Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Daisy!!! 

Im so sorry.........


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great tribute to your beautiful girl. I am so sorry.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Daisy, thoughts and prayers are with you, sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thank you all for wishing Daisy a happy birthday. Your replies really helped me get through a very hard day. 
*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am a little late, but I knoew what the 20th was to you. My Hunter would have been 8 on the 19th. I lost him just a couple of months after his 4th birthday to adverse reaction to proheart6. Bless your beautiful girl, she has many great dogs to play with while waiting for you!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss Patty. The tribute was lovely to such a sweetie as Daisy was. My heart goes out to you and your family. We all miss our special goldens who have crossed over to the Bridge. 

Happy Birthday sweet Daisy!

Ronna
Amanda we miss you
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## aspen (Mar 11, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Daisy, you were so beautiful.

I'm so sorry for your loss, I feel with you.

Karen 
Aspen's Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy belated birthday beautiful Daisy! Run free girl and play on the bridge with my Flirty who let me at age 4 1/2 from Lymphoma. 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You beautiful tribute brings tears to my eyes. I am sure she is enjoying herself at the rainbow bridge. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## JtOlive (Aug 20, 2007)

Beautiful girl! I know she is having a great time playing with my Cody.

I share your pain.....


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

great tribute, god bless you, i hope she has met up with my goldens, roxanne and liza and my gordon setter allison. it sure is tough missing your loved ones, but i have my pictures and my memories.


----------

